# Cmj



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking at 9mm bullets and Montana Gold offers a CMJ. What is the specs of this? Our indoor range allows lead and plated, not FMJ. I like and use Berry's but like to try others. Any info/explanation of this designation is greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Complete Metal Jacket. No lead visible at the base.

Google was my friend...


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

What would be their complaint about FMJ? Most folks buying pistol ammunition buy FMJ (I don't know why, but they do).
For MG, there is a circle of brass at the base of the bullet that the jacketed swages over. Many folks love these for not exposing a lead base (though no lead is "burned off" the base, even of cast bullets).
To me, you buy JHPs and forget all the other jacketed bullets. JHPs are almost always more accurate and generally not even a penny a bullet.
If you can, look at and buy Zero 121gn 38 Super JHPs and you'll find a bullet you'll really love.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to chew on lead sinkers when I was fishing. 
Imagine the lead we ingested when gasoline contained lead, I loved the smell of the exhaust fumes. Maybe that explains a lot of my mental issues,lol.
Then there is the sun that gives off radiation, oh boy.cigarette smoke,alcohol , marihuana (only if you're inhaling, don't worry BILL you're safe ).
Might just have to just shoot myself to save my life.haha

Shooting And Lead Exposure (page 1 Of 2) GunData.org


----------

